# Vecton V2 400 Steriliser



## Anonymous (24 May 2011)

I've currently got a Vecton V2 200 sterilizer running on a tetratec ex 1200 in a juwel vision 180 and find it isn't quite sufficient.
I'm just wondering whether a Vecton V2 400 sterlizer will be too big for the tank/ filter and if anyone's had any experience with a sterilizer of this size?
Cheers
Nick


----------



## bigmatt (24 May 2011)

hi there! Why are you running the uv? And what do you mean by 'not quite sufficient'? M


----------



## Anonymous (25 May 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> hi there! Why are you running the uv? And what do you mean by 'not quite sufficient'? M



Hi running the UV as it kills any pathogens/ algae in the water column. Looking to upgrade to a bigger one so it does a better job with killing the algae. The UV worked well on my last scape but since changing the scape last year it doesn't seem to have much effect anymore.
Starting a new scape this week so looking to upgrade to a Vecton V2 400 (possibly 300) but not sure if the 400 would be too big?


----------



## Johno2090 (25 May 2011)

I'm not sure that anyone runs u.v around here it dosent really help planted tanks. I'm sure someone will be along shortly to inform you of the pros and cons. 

All algae issues in the planted tank are down to mistakes we make in the dosing schedule or other parameters such as too much lighting or too little flow. Having a uv steriliser might help remove the pathogens but it won't ever remove the underlying problems as to why you have algae or why the fish aren't healthy enough to fight the pathogens on their own.

Hope I haven't misread lol


----------



## mdhardy01 (25 May 2011)

I think I'm right in saying that uv will only deal with the algae that causes green water as well not the other forms
Matt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanj (25 May 2011)

I run UV on both my tanks. Running one is not really so much to do with the plants in a planted tank unless for some reason you are getting greenwater. UV application is more related to lowering the bacteria and larger pathogen count in aquariums. 

For some reason some people think it is detrimental to filter bacteria and it is for the tiny % that pases through water column, but has next to no effect on the system because the bacteria is vastly concentrated and reproducing in the filter media.

I do have a vectron 400 on a 365 litre. You certainly can use it with your tetratec, it will just be a more powerful UV sterilizer. The spec filter you have has a suitable turnover i believe for that rated unit.


----------



## Anonymous (26 May 2011)

Bought the UV sterilizer after reading this;
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2006/11/10- ... -cant.html  (no.4)
In a previous scape it made a big difference with regard to water clarity.


----------



## tomw (23 Aug 2011)

Hi there,

Your Tetratec EX1200 filter has a flow rate of 1200 litres per hour.
Your Vecton V2 UV steriliser has a maximum flow rate of 680 litres per hour.

Essentially, you are flowing through your Vecton at twice the recommended rate! The net result is that the algae / pathogens are flying past the UV light so fast they are not exposed the the UV radiation for long enough for it to kill them off.

Try adding a flow valve on the inlet side of the V2, to trottle your flow down a bit. 

Alternatively, add a 'T' piece on the inlet side to divert half of your flow back into the tank without passing through the vecton. This way you maintain the high turnover that your filter is capable of, whilst still flowing enough water at a slow enough rate through the vecton for it to do its job.

Let us know what you try, and if it works....


----------



## dazzer1975 (5 Sep 2011)

I have the vecton v2 400 when I had pea soup once, one 3 day blast and it never returned again.

You may need to just change the bulb, they do have a lifespan.


----------

